# 01 Infiniti I30 - Bad MAF Sensor or Bad ECM?



## tshamner (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

My friend has a messed up 2000 Infiniti I30 with about 90,000 miles on it, and I'm trying to help him figure out what is going on.

Long story short, his car's alternator went out about 1 month ago, and he had to coast home with no electrical power. We took apart the alternator, discovered fried diodes on it... we got a diode kit and repaired the alternator, and it tested fine.

We put the alternator in, fired up the car, and it was running rough from the very beginning. It was idling rough, but sounded better once the engine warmed up. We got it out on the road, and if we really stepped on the gas, it really felt like the car hit a brick wall at about 2K RPM. 

I've heard differing opinions. Most of my friends think that the fried alternator could have sent a nasty spike of electricity and damaged the ECM, but from reading around these forums, these symptoms sound like it could be a bad MAF sensor. My friend's $$ is extremely limited right now, and we need to get this right the first time. 

I have an 01 Infiniti I30 in perfect working order. Would it be safe to take out the MAF sensor from my car and try putting it on his car to see if it fixes the problem? Let me know what you guys think. THANKS in advance for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sure you can swap the MAF sensors. Same car and engine.


----------

